# Visualisierung in Codesys



## Shierasse (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
möchte gerne eine Visualisierung mit Anzeigen aufbauen. 
Habe alles auch schon fertig außer, das meine Rechtecke (Anzeigen) noch den Variablen zugeordnet werden müssen. 
Wie mache ich das denn??
Hoffe jemand kann mir da weiterhelfen.
Wenn jemand auch ein Beispiel hätte,könnte  er mir dies auch an meine E-Mail addresse senden :
marcus172@gmx.de
danke im voraus 
(programm = Codesys)


----------



## Lebenslang (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Shierasse,

zu diesem Thema wurde mir hier http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28595 in diesem Forum prima weitergeholfen.

Im drittletzten Beitrag von enDe ist es gut erklärt.

Gruß


----------

